# Ear infection



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Poor patches (lamancha) has ear infections in both ears. She has white puss stuff in them. Very gross. Can you put stuff in their ears just like a cat or dog? I've never had it before so wanted to check.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I have Lamanchas and heard they can get ear infections. I keep checking but I'm not sure what to look for. I just clean out lots of wax in my one that has gopher ears. I could make candles with her output! 

So, is it pretty obvious if they have an infection? The pus is visible?

I've seen info on ear infections here before. Maybe you could type in a search for it. Good luck and I hope Patches gets all cleared up!


Dana


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually I HEARD it! I was standing there and heard a squishy sloshy noise and looked to see what it was. Two does were by the minerals I had just put out and I thought they were slobbering and chewing or something. Then I realized it was not coming from the doe who was eating the minerals, but from the doe who was scratching her ear. :ick It's not very noticable, but when I looked I saw a little goo. When I squeezed it came out enough to drop on the floor. Sorry if I ruined someone's meal this morning.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Use some peroxide in the ear get that mess out.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

That's amazing that you heard it! Not grossed out, I have a strong stomach, but it was kinda funny to think about the squishy sound. Not funny to think about Patches tho, poor goat. 

How is she feeling? Does she have a temp?


Dana


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

No she seems fine. I will try the peroxide. Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Part of our monthly up on the milkstand to trim feet was to clean lamancha ears, we simply used peroxide soaked washrags. If anyone got infected we quickly stopped it with several days of pennicillin squirted right into the ear and massaging it. Act quickly if you get infections of the ear with them and fever, they can get facial nerve paralysis and not be able to cud, it can also go to their brain. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I just treated with the peroxide. The stuff in the right ear doesn't smell, but the left smells like rotten bread dough. Yuck! Poor thing, I feel bad. I will start checking and cleaning at each hoof trimming from now on (and continue treating the ears for a next few days of course).


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

use the pen also now as sounds infected


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Bread dough smell might be yeast, not bacteria...if the Pen G doesn't work fast, it is probably a yeast infection, and antibiotics would make that worse. As soon as we acquired our Dreamy we started weekly ear checks and cleaning, I had read enough about LM ear infections here to be scared of having one- they sound too yucky! Good luck!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought the exact same thing when she said that about the bread dough...yeast infection.



> Act quickly if you get infections of the ear with them and fever, they can get facial nerve paralysis and not be able to cud, it can also go to their brain


I can vouch for that, at least in humans! I had meningitis as a complication of an ear infection when I was a child. Spent about 2 weeks in the hospital. (Just think how normal I must have been before that all happened! :lol)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, it's yeasty. Probably a lovely mix of both yeast and bacteria. I will probably go back and forth between peroxide and colloidal silver. That should clear it up.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Peroxide is good to clean them out with and then I use Neosporin on a cotton ball and lubricate the ear inside and it cuts the infection. I have had LM for years but never saw a puss drop :O


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Are LM's more susceptible to ear infections then? Bummer. I will follow suit and do through ear checks at monthly hoof trims. I usually check my gopher ear LM daily and clean out the wax.

Dana


----------

